# Books with lots of dialogue?



## Edward Lake (Mar 11, 2012)

Does anyone have suggestions for eBooks with lots of dialogue? Mostly looking for fiction books of any genre.  Or, a well known author that uses lots of dialogue. 

Thanks!


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

I just read 50 Shades of Gray. That one has tons and tons of dialgoue.


----------



## Alpha72 (May 9, 2012)

elake28 said:


> Just looked it up, thanks Alpha72.


No problem. 50 Shades is a weird combination of fetish-erotica and mainstream romance. I picked up my physical copy from Wal-Mart, which was enough to kind of freak me out right there.


----------



## charlesatan (May 8, 2012)

I faintly remember Flowers for Algernon having lots of dialogue.


----------



## LilianaHart (Jun 20, 2011)

The J.D. Robb In Death books are mostly dialogue. I remember reading an article once with her talking about how hard those books were to write because they were 80% dialogue. I love them. 

Also, if you like romance, Jennifer Crusie is one of the best dialogue writers of anyone in any genre. It's like taking a masterclass every time you read one of her books.


----------



## Verbena (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't like suggestions for eBooks with lots of dialogue.I love 2-5 dialogues.


----------



## Krista D. Ball (Mar 8, 2011)

Verbena said:


> I don't like suggestions for eBooks with lots of dialogue.I love 2-5 dialogues.


*blink* You lost me. 2-5?


----------



## smallblondehippy (Jan 20, 2012)

Try anything by Catherine Cookson. Although I'm not a fan of her genre, the way she uses dialogue to tell a story is amazing. She's also excellent at putting in dialect without it becoming confusing.


----------



## Tony Rabig (Oct 11, 2010)

You might check out Elmore Leonard, Robert B. Parker and EdMcBain.

And as I recall it Charles Webb's _The Graduate_ was really heavy on dialogue.


----------



## Routhwick (Apr 1, 2012)

When I was younger, I actually recall glancing through an Ama Ata Aidoo (ever heard of her?)* story consisting _entirely_ of conversation! Though the title has long escaped me, it was collected in the early 1970s publication _No Sweetness Here_.

* She's from the African nation of Ghana.


----------

